# NT authors use of the OT



## panta dokimazete (Dec 5, 2010)

Just read this:

Can That Be Right? The New Testament (removed link since the text was published - got refresher on the board's rules - sorry!)

I posted this comment:

I am not sure why there is a problem – and I won’t go into each instance, but there is a reasonable explanation for the NT writers’ use of the OT – that is – the NT writers had the fullness of the revealed Messiah along with the illumination of the Holy Spirit.

Anything they re-contextualized from the OT becomes the most accurate context for the OT in light of the new covenant, regardless of the original OT context within the old covenant.

Luke 24:27 (English Standard Version)

27And beginning with Moses and all the Prophets, he interpreted to them in all the Scriptures the things concerning himself.

John 14:26 (English Standard Version)

26But the Helper, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, he will teach you all things and bring to your remembrance all that I have said to you.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 5, 2010)

There's a picture of Jesus. Here's the article in text-only. As for the painting, I find it interesting that in this one the children are shown actually worshipping Jesus, rather than just smiling as in most pictures of Jesus with children. Okay, 



> Can That Be Right? The New Testament’s Use of Old Testament Prophecy
> 
> It’s Christmas season and that means renewed attention on Messianic prophecy. Ah, the familiar sounds of “a virgin shall give birth,” “the government shall be upon his shoulders,” and good ole “Bethlehem Ephrathah.” It makes a churchgoer feel all warm and cuddly inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks! And very interested on other's thoughts...


----------



## goodnews (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm currently doing a study on that very subject and have gotten mired down in the plethora of publications. I think the article put it succinctly and cogently. Thanks, it was helpful to me. And, I'd never heard of "The Gospel Coalition" and am glad to have it as another resource.


----------



## T.A.G. (Dec 6, 2010)

compositional approach thats all I gotta say


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 6, 2010)

panta dokimazete said:


> there is a reasonable explanation for the NT writers’ use of the OT – that is – the NT writers had the fullness of the revealed Messiah along with the illumination of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> Anything they re-contextualized from the OT becomes the most accurate context for the OT in light of the new covenant, regardless of the original OT context within the old covenant.



It is made explicit many times in Matthew's Gospel (especially) that events in Jesus' life and ministry occurred "to fulfill what the Lord had spoken by the prophet" (Matthew 1:22b ESV; cf. 2:15, 17, 23, 4:14, 8:17, 12:17, 13:14, 35, 21:4, 26:54-56, 27:9). Seems to me we should take these statements at face value.

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

This is the ultimate, and only infallible application of letting Scripture interpret Scripture


----------

